# Do not give up hope.....!



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hello everyone, well some of you know that this month for me has been areal rollercoaster

1.Scan on day 11 showed only 1xfollie on my left ovary and that measured 9mm so it wasnt looking good.
2.day 21 bloods showed progesterone of 4.7, so did not OV.
3.day 24 bloods gave a result of 25.1, so not conclusive that i'd OV
so it all looked liked the clomid /metformin hadn't worked, so very emotional and looking in the bin at the 5 negative tests i'd done felt rubbish, but picked myself up and as had all the signs of AF arriving sat back and waited .
*Tday is CD 33 * and after washing our cars, housework i went all dizzy and fainted woke up on the floor feeling pants!...had a shower noiced a few more veins appearing on my chest..I managed to collect maybe 1/2 a teaspoon of wee to do a test and.....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!  

Looks like you did ovulate later then and even the cd24 progesterone test was slightly early as your levels were obviously rising !

Here's to a happy and healthy next 8 more months...and beyond !
Take care
Natasha


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Natasha, i have no idea what my body was doing, i tyested yesterday and got a negative but today a faint positive!?? 

thanks for all your support and valuable advice xxxx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

RoueyT  

OMG - that's just fantastic  I'm absolutely delighted for you    I knew one of the group had to get lucky  

Best wishes and congrats again   

GJ


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG hun that is fantastic news, so chuffed 4 u hun. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

thankyou girls, i'll keep checking to see how your all doing! sending you all lots of   xxx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey RoueyT  

How are you getting on. Hope that you're well  

Keep us posted 

GJ


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hiya GJT

i've got a scan on the 26th to see if baby is where it should be and all ok, i've  been ref to a consultant who dealt with me last Pregnancy to talk about my pregnacy, the suture in my cervix etc etc ....  ing all goes well!! and i can hold onto him(i've a feeling its a boy) .

feeling shattered and sick but so so happy!, thankyou for asking xxx


----------

